# Anyone found a donor themselves and used home insemination?



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Anyone found a donor themselves and used home insemination?

Just wondering if anyone has done this?


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

This can be done ... but you would need to sort out the legal ramifications first. If you take a known donor to a UK clinic then everything will be done via the HFEA, otherwise, if it is an informal agreement, the donor would legally be treated as the parent in terms of both financial responsibility and access. This is a huge minefield, so I would make sure that you get expert advice.

I know you have had a hugely important diagnosis recently, so take time to get over the initial shock and seek proper advice. There is a way through this for you both, so just keep this thought in mind as you try to move forward.

I hope that you are successful in your journey.

Caroline


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi there  

You may want to check out the lesbian and gay section as lots of couples have been successful with home insemination and can advise on donors, legalities and all other bits in between! 

Laura xx


----------



## Staffielover (May 9, 2012)

Hi, 
I've found a donor and am going to inseminate at home. It's our first cycle of trying, been charting and then discovered I had a short luteal phase but took vit B6 and fingers crossed all is ok now. Dure to inseminate at beginning of August.

Message me if you want to chat hun.
Xx


----------

